# Texas A&M Aggie Masons



## Txmason (Jan 4, 2013)

Howdy Bros. ! 

I'm Bro Jerry Johnston and I am very interested in applying to tamu to go to graduate or business school. I would be interested in talking with any fellow brothers whom are aggies that could provide advice on how to apply. I live close to the woodlands. 

Best,
Jerry


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you looked into the University Center?  It's part of the Lone Star College System.  TAMU is one of the schools... I know you can get an under grad degree form them there, not sure about the post grad degree though.


----------



## JTM (Jan 9, 2013)

i'm SW at BU #129 in Bryan.  Great lodge.  My mother lodge is Sul Ross #1300 in CS.  Both are great.  I'm in Houston now, though, and won't be WM next year.  Then there's Adam Royder in Wellborn, and many others within 30-45 minutes drive of either towns.  

Whatever you choose, they are great.


----------

